# Coronavirus and Soil Testing



## Pologuy (Aug 3, 2019)

Hi. I live in Connecticut. I wanted to use my extension at UConn for my soil test. I was told the test would take a while due to Coronavirus. They don't have a full staff.

Please let me know if anyone has a place I can get quick results.


----------



## EOppie (Apr 18, 2019)

@Pologuy I would recommend Waypoint Analytical. They have a statement on their website about COVID-19 impact, and as they do soil testing for many large farming operations, they are considered an essential business.

I used them for my last soil test and was extremely happy.

They also have locations throughout the country.


----------

